# Spring Halter



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Well, I fell on Friday and spranged the tendant in my foot - so I was at home all weekend (Mon-Tues. too) so I got some sewing done! 

I have 3 dresses to show. The first one is a "Spring Halter". Not sure what else to call it - lol 

Anyway, here it is..... tell me what you think. ( I still need to get pics of Mia wearing them)


----------



## MommyofLola (May 20, 2005)

I ADORE the halter!!!!!!! How adorable!!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

MommyofLola said:


> I ADORE the halter!!!!!!! How adorable!!


took the words right outta my mouth!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

That halter dress is so cute... good job


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks!!!! :wave: :lol:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

I cant take it anymore, I cant decide what I like best


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

Amazing, what a good job


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

brilliant - you are sooooo talented


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

That's adorable!!!!


----------



## Lorisbabychi (Apr 3, 2005)

I love all of them!!!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

THANKS, guys!!  :wave:


----------



## belladoggie (Mar 28, 2005)

OMG - that's totally gorgeous! I want it, and I don't even have a chi yet!


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

I love it! You are very talented!


----------

